# World cup 2010 - huge prize by TitanBET



## dolingo (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,

Did someone heard about $100 Million Mania by TitanBet?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard, here is copy paste from Titanbet's site.
$100 Million Prize - An incredible $100,000,000 prize is on offer to whoever correctly guesses the 64 match results of this summer's 2010 World Cup games in South Africa
$1 Million Prize - In the event that no contestant is able to guess the results of all 64 matches, a guaranteed prize of $1,000,000 will go to the person scoring the closest number of correct predictions


----------



## steveklenex (May 6, 2010)

wow, that sounds amazing but pretty difficult. Maybe god will win this prize


----------



## Lancer786 (May 20, 2010)

Whoever correctly guess the 64 matches result? lol, impossible.

But good luck to those closest.


----------



## mindstorm (May 24, 2010)

well everything is possible, i'll give it a try


----------



## Tinyweather (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it might even be harder than winning a mediocre lottery.


----------

